# Self Detail



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so after being bored all day yesterday, I decided to do a self detail for a laugh!

Don't worry, no nudey pics of me 

Anyway, due to being off work for almost 3 weeks, I have been a little "neglected".

Upon arrival to the bathroom, I was given this to improve:










The plan was to wash, trim, get a smooth finish, and if time, add some LSP.

So after the initial wash stage using Hot Water and Dove Soap, I was left with this










:lol: Not really shifted much.

So out with the Phillips Trimmer to shuft the harder, more stubbon parts 

50/50 Shot:









Could be better, so out with the Gillette M Fusion Razor and Fusion HydraGel - Stealth Edition (apparently).

This was applied with a nice thick coating:









The trick here was to shave with the "grain" and then "against" to get the smoothest finish possible.

This was after the Foam was removed via the M Fusion Razor

Another 50/50









Completed the other side with the same method and this is the final result:









Products used:









LSP Applied:









Once the weather is better, it'll be a trip to the barbers to get the top chopped 

Thanks for reading

:lol:

PMSL


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

So, whats the beading like?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not that good TBH! But it smells really nice LMAO


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:lol::lol: classic


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

thats class - although the snow foam looked really thick lol.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Do we think that this thread will get more views/posts than Polished Bliss's "Lamborghini Gallardo - Ne Plus Ultra (TM)"

I think it has the potential 

:lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

haha nice one


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

LMAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

haha gota be the best detail yet!


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

A true inspiration mate, LOL 


You use the 2 sink method ???


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

those 50/50 shots are awesome!!


 :LOL


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

Really funny , man ! :lol:
I'm sure your wife/girlfriend/mother is happy now . :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Superhands said:


> A true inspiration mate, LOL
> 
> You use the 2 sink method ???


Nah, just the one sink!



badly_dubbed said:


> those 50/50 shots are awesome!!
> 
> :LOL


Cheers fella



Valiserian said:


> Really funny , man ! :lol:
> I'm sure your wife/girlfriend/mother is happy now . :wave:


Thanks. Actually went downstairs and mother didn't even notice :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Quality :thumb:

You should have left it 50/50 for a day :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Quality :thumb:
> 
> You should have left it 50/50 for a day :lol:


was tempted. However, it was about 7pm last night, so not worth it

May do it for comic relief


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I found the snow foam to be almost shaving foam like - it couldn't have made much difference, although it did seem to add a sort of lube and reduce friction :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOL, it looked shocking before!! :lol:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: 

that was pretty funny!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

reign said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> that was pretty funny!


it was either detail my face, or detail my glasses. I think I picked the right one. Face has more potential to be funny LMAO

:buffer:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seeing as I've just posted a "comedy" thread, I thought I'd "bump" this one for those who have never seen it


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

misses says keep the stuble short suits you best


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol!!!!!


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

just read it again and it still makes me lol doin a 50/50 on your face! 

fair play


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GoodFella33 said:


> misses says keep the stuble short suits you best


that's how i usually have it! look 12 clean shaven!

Had had my "goatee" back for a month, but got rid last week (Think craig david - kinda suits me as I usually adopt a beanie hat or baseball cap at the same time lol)


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Whit are you like man! 
The 50/50 shot is class!
Alex


----------



## cleaningboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I take it that's your daily drive & not for best :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I take it that's your daily drive & not for best :lol:


ha ha, summat like that.............

Saw a t-shirt that made me think of you yesterday Jody. In River Island, a monkey riding a horse LMAO


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Made me smile!Actually i am still smiling!


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

now thats funny 

made me LOL

i think i need to give myself a detail


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

HAHA i saw this thread coming one day!


----------



## garysanderson (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't help thinking - what if you'd had a knock on the door just after you'd photographed your 50/50, you went to answer it thinking it'd be something like Jehovah's witnesses/unwanted clothes collection/etc and it had turned out to be your really fit, single neighbour you'd spent all winter/spring trying to nail...


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol
................


----------



## Z3i (Mar 18, 2010)

Hahaha immense!!


----------



## kendall (Jul 1, 2007)

nice lol


----------



## schnitzer28 (May 6, 2010)

hahaha LMFAO :lol:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Quality :lol:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

superb turnaround! taken years off your face!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think this should be pinned up as an inspiration to all


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

lol, thats brilliant :thumb:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

classic well funny !! :lol:


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Great write up and fantastic work :thumb:

On a serious note i prefer to use:









I find the Nivea has less cut and seems kinder to the top coat.

Also this is a great introduction to machine grooming:



















very easy to use, but does suffer from clogging occasionally


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

haha, this made me chuckle.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

-Mat- said:


> Ok, so after being bored all day yesterday, I decided to do a self detail for a laugh!
> 
> Don't worry, no nudey pics of me
> 
> ...


Well, that is less than a quick detail:lol::lol:

You forgot, pre-shave wash, pre-sahve cleanser and pre-shave folliating.. to start with, they you need a nerw haircut, a complete overhaul of your wardrobe (I recoimmend Abercrombie and Fitch)

And all the after shave stuff you gave a miss...:lol::lol:

http://www.lorealparis.co.uk/minisites/menexpert/

http://www.lorealparis.co.uk/minisites/menexpert/

Then you need a good after shave scent: Aqua di Gio is a good one,

Now after that a proper trendy haircut and a new wardrobe:

http://www.abercrombie.co.uk/webapp...ePage?langId=-1&storeId=12406&catalogId=10901

For more advice I recommend The fab 5!:lol::lol:

http://www.fab5.org/

Or Rising Power:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

In order to improve beading try claying the entire surface with a decent product like :-
Simple, Kind to skin facial Scrub, gently remove the oxidised surface of the area to be treated and then rinse and wash off (Don't use a pressure washer, it will go up the nostrils and cause possible drowning plus this also can cause a little bit of a mess in the interior of the home the wand being very long to use at this sort of angle.

Then the fun begins, start to rebuild your regime by a liberal application of simple 12hr moisturiser, I would avoid the use of both a DA and a Rotary for this as the pads can really iritate the eye area causing surface swirl-marks, loss of eybrow decals and you to see holograms everywhere for hours!

Once this is applied I would move to the more expensive prioducts such as aftershave or cologne, many try products like Mr Sheen or pledge to improve beading but this is again frowned upon by the majority of those who master the ability to wake up and dress themselves daily unassisted.

As an alternate LSP many are in favour of a "fake tan" instant shine product (think of this as a QD that keeps on giving ) I however prefer the au natural process of sunlight, to the bright orange glow afforded by some of these new fangled gizmo's.

I hope this will help in part 2 of your excellent detailing procedure write up.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Awesome mat!

On a side note you need a little stuble, you look much better with some stuble mate. I'm a straight man but I know a good looking man!

Did the OH enjoy the beard?


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

haha...


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

what did you use for the brake dust?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: just seen this... you should have walked around with the second 50:50 look :lol:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I hope you used a Microfiber to dry the surfaces. BTW the LSP you used, wax or sealant?


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

In regards to the LSP: apply by hand or machine 
Apologies if it has already been said.

Have just seen this thread...looks like you had fun doing it (looks like youre holding back a chuckle in a few of the pics)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Guys, this was done over a year ago, and yes, I did walk around with the 50/50 for about 10minutes LMAO


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> Guys, this was done over a year ago, and yes, I did walk around with the 50/50 for about 10minutes LMAO


I noticed the threads age, but had to comment on it because some of the pics made me chuckle!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just checked the date of the 1st post: 05-02-2009, 09:06 AM


----------

